# Noreve Red, Orange Crush



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope this is the right place to put this! This is my first opened thread here and first time adding pictures here as well. Please let me know if I did anything wrong (and of course feel free to edit or move or whatever you deem necessary).
I got my Noreve Perpetual red cover and Orange Crush skin (from DecalGirl) last night. I tried to search, and didn't find any RL pictures of the red, so I wanted to show you what it looks like.

Here's a closed view of it. This was taken outside with natural light and no flash. Notice the colour is a little more on the pink side but still red. I'd say this is a pretty accurate colour of the cover I have. On the NoreveUSA site, it comes across as a deep red (which I can see only when I'm in the bedroom with the blinds closed and the light off) and below for the 360 view, it comes across as an orange red. Mine is definitely on the pink side. It's a little disappointing, but it's not enough of a problem for me to return it.










This is a picture taken inside the house with no flash.










I didn't see any side views of the Noreve (although I could have easily missed them). This is a left side view of it with the front cover folded back.










Here's the right side.










Here's the orange crush skin front.










And the back.










NOTE: The only picture taken outside is the first one and there's no flash on any of the pictures. Changes in light are due to cloud coverage.

This is my first cover and skin, and I have to say I can understand the accessories addiction. I want more colours and more styles ... and this board certainly doesn't help. 
While the Noreve does add weight, I like the solid feeling of it. The only issue I've had with the cover is that I'm having a somewhat difficult time closing the magnetic strap. It seems like the strap is a tad too short with the K2 in it. I think this will change over time as the leather gets worn. I can already tell it's getting easier as I work with it.

The smell of leather is wonderful, but definitely not strong. I don't notice it unless I put my nose right next to it.

I really like the rail system and the K2 is definitely secure.

The pockets on the back side of the front cover do not bother me at all. I think it's a nice little addition and I can stick credit cards or an ID there. Although, I won't use the CC slots because I don't want the plastic to rub against my K2. I'll probably put them in the ID slot or the larger pockets behind the CC slots.
I noticed there's already some dark little mark on the corner. I just rubbed with a damp towel and most of it went away. I can tell that the leather will probably get scratched up being carried in my purse, but I don't think I'll mind it. It's just something for others to be aware of.
It's a well-made case, and I'm happy with the purchase.

Also on a related note: I couldn't find any reference to it on this forum, but are there really no matching screen savers for DecalGirl on the K2? I read something about a code, but didn't receive one. When I contacted CS, they responded the next day saying they had no screen savers for the K2, only the K1 due to Amazon not supporting it and that the K1 doesn't match up to the orange crush design of the K2.
I thought I saw DecalGirl screen savers (not orange crush) posted here for the K2. Did I imagine that? Is there somewhere else I can get one?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I like that combo!  Can't wait for my Noreve to arrive...the 12-18 business day thing is really tedious.

As for the Decal Girl screensavers--no, they did not make any at all for the K2, and they did realign many of the skin designs when they ported them to the new Kindle, so the old screensavers would not match up.  If you wanted one, you'd need to perhaps scan the back decal into your computer & then crop it to match with the lines on your design.

However, I love the one you have showing.   Have a matching screensaver is nice, but having a coordinating one that fits your personality is a lot nicer in my opinion!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great pics!  I do see a slight color difference between your outside and inside shots.  The inside one looks more red to me.  I have 2 Noreves (Ocean Blue and Olive Green) and agree w/you that the rail system is very secure and sleek.  Mine were also hard to snap closed at the beginning, but they do loosen up (not overly) over time and you'll find it gets easier.  Your Orange Crush skin is really pretty too-I'm not an orange person and would have bought that if it was available in other colors, but DG said it wasn't.  Enjoy your new accessories


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I think that's a very pretty combo!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice pictures. Glad you like it!


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I really like your combo!  The orange crush skin is really pretty.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I love that skin!! Your combo is great, thanks for the pictures for reference!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that's a great combo!  I really like the red and orange together.

I love my Noreve as well, and don't worry about the closure.  It does stretch or something over time... I thought mine was too snug at first too but as it turns out it's just right.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! It's not exactly matching, but I liked both separately so I just couldn't help it. It's nice that the inside is black so any skin can pretty much go with the Noreve.

As far as the colour, the longer I have it, the more I see it definitely does change colour with the lights. Sometimes it seems more on the red and others it seems more on the pink side.

I'm glad to hear the strap loosens enough but not too much.

The waiting period is absolutely awful. I got mine straight off of Amazon and it still took what felt like forever. 
Victoria, thanks for verifying the screen saver issue. Yeah, it seems like too much trouble to try and create a screen saver for it, and I've found so many ones I've liked now (many thanks to members here) that I think I'm fine without.

BTW, thanks to everyone for offering reviews of different cases and covers and skins. It really helped me out. I'd probably still be without a cover and skin without this board. 

Now I have to justify getting a Borsa Bella and an Oberon ...


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I love your combo!!!  Nice choice!  The Noreve rail system in ingenious!!


----------

